# kmix



## gianD748 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello,

I have a USB headphone set. With the help of the forum I was finally able to make them working  at least to hear sounds. Instead, I have problems with microphone (of the aforementioned headphone set). For example, I cannot record anything by KRec. Do you have any suggestions?

Many thanks

g.


----------

